
A smart plug that resets router and modem when WiFI fails - bitsweet
http://resetplug.com
======
SixSigma
In the 90s we used the serial port to send a heartbeat via a daemon into a
Resistor / Capacitor combo. If the voltage dropped it fired a relay to press
reset on the PC.

That's how we got good uptime without being on call :)

